# Sheepies...



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Got a 9lbs. 9oz. citation sheepshead out of the yak the other day...talk about getting taken for a ride! Been catching several up to about 2lbs. before that and lost a couple 3-4lbs. But that sucker had the throttle to the floor and decided that even a full falling tide wasn't strong enough to keep it from pulling me against the current!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Sleigh ride from a sheepshead, cool deal I want one now


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Who says you need a Torque to help with current !!!!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

I was just glad he went AWAY from the structure. About 30min. prior to hooking that one, I had another one that felt about the same size that went straight through the pilings and cut me off.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

How did you keep yourself in place at full falling tide? Did you drift and catch the big sheep?


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

My preferred bridge pilings/docks to fish have close spaced wood pilings. I just put my paddle in between pilings and turn it to lock it in place, then just hang onto the paddle. It can be a bit of a pain at times. But it actually works better than roping off, as you can adjust when wakes hit you instead of a rope only having so much give and yanking you around when it gets fully tight in bigger boat wakes. Concrete pilings you don't have much choice, a rope with a float on one end will do the trick. Just throw the float up-current from the piling, pick it up on the down current side, adjust and tie off.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

It must be different in NC. In VA we're not allowed to tie off. There are ways around it though


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

From a preference stand point, most places I fish I'd rather not tie off. A good wake from a boat going by, that line goes tight, and I could see it pulling you over. Anytime possible I'd rather just us my paddle to anchor myself because I can manually adjust to boat wakes to keep from getting flooded, and if I hook into a big fish like the other day, I can instantly pull the paddle and let worry about just fighting the fish and getting it away from the structure.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I concur


----------

